# bug mise à jour appli



## Delta4 (5 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Sur l'iPhone même, je fais les mises à jour d'appli sur l'app store. Les mises à jour se font correctement (changement de version vérifié) mais l'icone de l'app store indique obstinément que ces mêmes mises à jours sont toujours dispo.

J'ai beau faire n fois ces mises à jour, rien à faire pour faire disparaitre cette disponibilité.

Avez-vous ce problème ou est-mon iPhone qui déraille ?
Merci à tous


----------



## http (12 Décembre 2009)

J'ai le même souci depuis 1 mois ou 2.
C'est assez agaçant et ternit du coup l'idée que tout se passe sans souci et sans heurt sur l'iPhone.


----------



## Pooki (12 Décembre 2009)

Même problème avec le jeu "Catcha Mouse". J'ai essayé de la supprimer, de la réinstaller mais rien y fait.....


----------



## sigmanet15 (16 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai exactement le même problème. La seule solution que j'ai trouvé c'est de supprimer l'application qui demande toujours la mise à jour... En gros: il n'y a pas de moyen de faire autrement !

J'ai aussi remarqué qu'il y a des applications dont la mise à jour se fait sans problème.

J'ai remarqué ça depuis 1 ou 2 mois aussi ...
J'espère que ça sera corrigé bientôt car c'est VRAIMENT énervant ... !

A bientôt,
Jonat


----------

